# Waste Management



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I read this link and laugh.

https://tinyurl.com/ybr2h2ww

Though I am not a greeny (perhaps a little) read this article and simply understood the lack of education being fed and taught within the primary and yes the secondary education system in the Philippines, it starts very simply at the bottom and has to be nurtured and encouraged right through to adulthood and nothing less.

I quote "What if waste management is integrated into the Phillipines tourism economy?" (are we expats or tourists to blame?)
What are, 1? 2? 3 or 10 million visitors supposed to pick up the slack for a country (100 millions souls) with little education and obviously limited foresight with regards to simple enviromental norms? If you make/create rubbish simply be responsible for what you buy, reduce waste etc etc.
All establishments/supermarkets in Australia won't give you a plastic bag/s for your groceries, bring your own and if not, purchase a reusable bag/s and remember to bring them next time.

Australia is a very wasteful country probably similar to most western countries but the streets/environment are clean and disposal of waste is managed well because of 40 odd years of education. Something that rings in my head! Some 20 odd years ago I conveniently parked in a large shopping centre/mall, got out of the car and thoughtlessly dropped my cigarette butt on the ground. When I returned many hours later it was raining heavily, turned on the wipers before leaving the car park and yes there it was, the cigarette butt I carelessly dropped on the ground was behind (in the middle) of the wiper admonishing my recalcitrant behaviour. My bad but it made me realise that we are all responsible and I have been vigilant ever since, wake up call? Indeed.

Make your own observations to my recalcitrant omissions 20 odd years ago and where we are now with attitudes and aptitudes, my appreciation of the environment took a severe turn from that day on. Only my usual rantings but perhaps an insight that others from all countries and walks of life can appreciate and put into practice.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

As an Aussie kid growing up in the 60s. The government had lots of advertising campaigns to encourage us to "Do The Right Thing, Put it in a Bin"


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone who thinks that a few TV ads or some new laws on recycling will have much of an impact on the behaviors of the general population like the author of the link in the OP should take a close look at the local drug laws before smoking any more of that stuff.

This is a country where the laws are treated more as suggestions especially for what is generally seen as minor victimless issues like littering. I often see cops on EDSA sitting on their motorcycles watching the traffic break just about every law on the books while chatting together or texting on their phones. I have seen honey wagons here just dumping directly into streams in full view of passersby. No one gave them a second look and no oneappeared willing to rock the boat and do anything about it. 

It took a couple decades in Canada to change the attitudes towards littering, similar to what is being said about Australia at the same time. I remember one PSA from the US, “Make an Indian Cry” that was particularly effective.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Tiz, what we grew up with and as said took a long time to sink in but is mostly working. How long for other countries with little or no funding for environmental education of our next great leaders?
I see initiatives and tidiness in many Filipino villages where they sweep, rake and gather,,,,,,, then simply burn it, plastics included. Every day. At least the local Barangay looks clean.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Anyone who thinks that a few TV ads or some new laws on recycling will have much of an impact on the behaviors of the general population like the author of the link in the OP should take a close look at the local drug laws before smoking any more of that stuff.
> 
> This is a country where the laws are treated more as suggestions especially for what is generally seen as minor victimless issues like littering. I often see cops on EDSA sitting on their motorcycles watching the traffic break just about every law on the books while chatting together or texting on their phones. I have seen honey wagons here just dumping directly into streams in full view of passersby. No one gave them a second look and no oneappeared willing to rock the boat and do anything about it.
> 
> ...


Well as you know Rick, change comes slowly and as highlighted from input will not be tomorrow or the next day but takes decades. There has to be a start as we all have been through in developed countries where littering lies on ones conscience simply, a flagrant disregard for laws with littering in civilised countries (oops I didn't say that) the ramifications can easily be seen on youtube in western democracies.

https://tinyurl.com/ybrlsmb3.

And then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is an important topic, but at the moment at least, I am not sure how important it is to Filipinos. Why because it has been the behaviour for hundreds of years. 
One positive start IMO would be the provision of rubbish bins in city areas, shopping malls, street city corners etc. 
See if that will help their conscience but will probably need enforcement and therein lies another problem. 
I met a young Civil Engineer a few weeks back and he told me he was in 'environment', should have asked him to build a few rubbish bins!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> This is an important topic, but at the moment at least, I am not sure how important it is to Filipinos. Why because it has been the behaviour for hundreds of years.
> One positive start IMO would be the provision of rubbish bins in city areas, shopping malls, street city corners etc.
> See if that will help their conscience but will probably need enforcement and therein lies another problem.
> I met a young Civil Engineer a few weeks back and he told me he was in 'environment', should have asked him to build a few rubbish bins!!!


The big problem with rubbish bins is it needs infrastructure to empty them. I've just returned from a cycling trip in Peru, also with a Spanish heritage, and as we approached towns on the back tracks you suddenly come across heaps of fly tipping. Looks like a cultural thing with ex Spanish colonies.


----------

